# South Florida



## Absolutbill (Aug 23, 2011)

I live in Naples and I will be heading to see the the marlins play the phillies on Sunday. I would like to check out some nice pet stores ion the Miami area. I tried looking on google maps etc... But it is difficult to tell who stocks nice frog supplies. 

If any one can let me know their favorite stores in the Miami area I would be grateful.

Also I am looking for a exo terra 36-18-36 or 36-18-24 if anyone knows a good local shop in the Naples to Miami area!


Thank you all


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have never been but I have been told amazing pets is a good shop for frogs. 

Exotic and Rare Pets Stores Naples Florida Florida | Rare Pets Naples FL | Poison Dart Frogs For Sale
3112 Tamiami Trail N. Naples Florida 34103
(239) 261-3222

I have always wanted to head down to see their shop but its about a 4 hours drive for me


----------



## Absolutbill (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't want to bad mouth anyone, but I was not impressed by the conditions of the animals or enclosures there. Was more interested in Miami shops cause I will be over there this weekend.

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Termite Farmer (Aug 10, 2009)

I was surprised to read of your experience at Amazing Pets. I regularly pick up feeders, supplies and animals and have found all to be above the norm in both selection and quality.
As for the East coast, Ryan at Underground Reptiles runs a pretty tight shop, Dan at DTS and Ben Segal"s shop are all grouped within 15 minuites of each other and are about 15 minuites north of Ft Lauderdale.
I dont believe the follow a quarantine program as they do at Amazing Pets but you can sometimes save a few bucks if you are up to it yourself.
Safe travels


----------

